# Perth Ola driver attacked



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

This guy copped a savage punch whilst driving for a rideshare company and is looking at going blind if his eye isnt removed.

I wouldnt usually go out of my way to help but Adam was my driver more than once here in perth and made sure i got to my destination safely and quickly.

Perthnow just released this article https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wa...-his-eye-after-bentley-assault-ng-b881078567z


----------



## Crucix (Jan 26, 2018)

This is just sad


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU (Nov 26, 2017)

So Sad.Im going to donate to this man's misfortune.I hope he gets better in every department.



Vespa said:


> This guy copped a savage punch whilst driving for a rideshare company and is looking at going blind if his eye isnt removed.
> 
> I wouldnt usually go out of my way to help but Adam was my driver more than once here in perth and made sure i got to my destination safely and quickly.
> 
> Perthnow just released this article https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wa...-his-eye-after-bentley-assault-ng-b881078567z


I highly commended you for this thread.Well done to bring it to the forums.



Vespa said:


> This guy copped a savage punch whilst driving for a rideshare company and is looking at going blind if his eye isnt removed.
> 
> I wouldnt usually go out of my way to help but Adam was my driver more than once here in perth and made sure i got to my destination safely and quickly.
> 
> ...


I have just donated to the fund Vespa good on you for your efforts to highlight it.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Uber_BoutsBangAU said:


> So Sad.Im going to donate to this man's misfortune.I hope he gets better in every department.
> 
> I highly commended you for this thread.Well done to bring it to the forums.
> 
> I have just donated to the fund Vespa good on you for your efforts to highlight it.


No worries Uber_BoutsBangAU.

I hope more do the same as you have done.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Vespa said:


> This guy copped a savage punch whilst driving for a rideshare company and is looking at going blind if his eye isnt removed.
> 
> I wouldnt usually go out of my way to help but Adam was my driver more than once here in perth and made sure i got to my destination safely and quickly.
> 
> Perthnow just released this article https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wa...-his-eye-after-bentley-assault-ng-b881078567z


Thanks for bringing this to the forefront Vespa,

C'mon Guys and Girls, please, let's get behind this bloke and give him a little help.

.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Exactly.


----------



## Aviros (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you for post Vespa. Just donated.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Aviros said:


> Thank you for post Vespa. Just donated.


Good on ya.


----------

